# DE Blow-Dart Attacks



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

Any one else heard about this? I would be concerned but apparently they don't hurt too much. I actually know the guy that got hit. 
?http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/take_action&id=6960462


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, I read about the two incidents. Both of the times the riders remembered seeing a pick-em-up truck driving away. It is not as if that fact helps find the culprit though!
Someone out there needs to find something better to do with their time!


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

*Similar thing here*

There were recently 2 of these attacks in Seattle too.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

bseracka said:


> There were recently 2 of these attacks in Seattle too.


happened in DC as recently as 2006 I believe.

In maryland you just get shot at with a BB/pellet gun.


----------



## Gregpape23 (Jul 29, 2008)

DE is up to 3 now. But this time the most recent person was able to get a partial LP #. And also, the dart had the place it was bought from inscribed in it. I hope this moreon goes to jail.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Update: http://www.delawareonline.com/artic...an-charged-in-last-summer-s-blow-dart-attacks

Looks like they arrested one of the [email protected]


----------

